# High Output Carburetor??? Thoughts



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys as you all know ive been having living hel[ trying to get a air fuel mixture screw out or even budge . So i've been brain storming :thinking: and Ive came to the conclusion that i practically have an ho with all my updates and modifications to my bike so i mis well buy the High output carb off a newer model and slap her on mine and crank her up let me give yall a idea on what ive bought for my bike and have done to it . 

New top end Wiseco powered with .050 Bore $320.00
2001 Sportsman 500 High out put Cam shaft $300.00
New ignition coil $30.00
New air box off an 05 800EFI $25.00
Uni Air filter $30.00

So with these mods ive should go all out and buy the carb right :bigok:

Let me know what yall think ? I'd be interested in to see what yall think of it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will NOT say for sure....but If it was "ME" I would try it...but don't take my word....lol. There is a chance it won't work and be too rich no matter how you jet it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

True .. idk .. im sending my Carb or carbs to a guy named Hboy on Atvnation . Also the 40MM will just give me a better throttle response no high speed but im not looking for higher speed


----------

